# H4H Match



## DPapas1982 (Aug 29, 2022)

Hi all, as per previous years. 

Looking to set up the usual battle. To teams to face each other with all stableford scores to count. Lowest overall score for the team results in a £10 Per person donation to H4H. 

To keep things interesting for me personally.
honna have myself and my old man as captains. 

So, names below as per and teams to be drawn dat before at stoneham. 

Papas1982
NickPapas


----------



## JamesR (Aug 29, 2022)

Papas1982
NickPapas
JamesR


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 29, 2022)

Papas1982
NickPapas
JamesR
SteveW86
Fragger


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 30, 2022)

Papas1982
NickPapas
JamesR
SteveW86
Fragger
Paperboy


----------



## DeanoMK (Aug 30, 2022)

Papas1982
NickPapas
JamesR
SteveW86
Fragger
Paperboy
DeanoMK


----------



## Dando (Aug 30, 2022)

Papas1982
NickPapas
JamesR
SteveW86
Fragger
Paperboy
DeanoMK
Dando


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 30, 2022)

Not sure how I managed to add Fragger to this list, but I’m sure he will want to play anyway, so I’ll leave it there.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 30, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Not sure how I managed to add Fragger to this list, but I’m sure he will want to play anyway, so I’ll leave it there.
		
Click to expand...

I edited your post to add myself 👍
No magic involved


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 30, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I edited your post to add myself 👍
No magic involved
		
Click to expand...

Downside of viewing on a mobile.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 11, 2022)

Papas1982
NickPapas
JamesR
SteveW86
Fragger
Paperboy
DeanoMK
Dando
Old Skier
SteveP (guest OS)


----------



## IanM (Oct 2, 2022)

Papas1982
NickPapas
JamesR
SteveW86
Fragger
Paperboy
DeanoMK
Dando
Old Skier
SteveP (guest OS)
Ian M


----------



## Imurg (Oct 2, 2022)

Papas1982
NickPapas
JamesR
SteveW86
Fragger
Paperboy
DeanoMK
Dando
Old Skier
SteveP (guest OS)
Ian M
Imurg


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 3, 2022)

Papas1982
NickPapas
JamesR
SteveW86
Fragger
Paperboy
DeanoMK
Dando
Old Skier
SteveP (guest OS)
Ian M
Imurg
Aztecs27


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 3, 2022)

Papas1982
NickPapas
JamesR
SteveW86
Fragger
Paperboy
DeanoMK
Dando
Old Skier
SteveP (guest OS)
Ian M
Imurg
Aztecs27
Need_my_wedge


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 3, 2022)

Papas1982
NickPapas
JamesR
SteveW86
Fragger
Paperboy
DeanoMK
Dando
Old Skier
SteveP (guest OS)
Ian M
Imurg
Aztecs27
Need_my_wedge 
Swingalot


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 3, 2022)

👍. In


----------



## DPapas1982 (Oct 3, 2022)

Papas1982
NickPapas
JamesR
SteveW86
Fragger
Paperboy
DeanoMK
Dando
Old Skier
SteveP (guest OS)
Ian M
Imurg
Aztecs27
Need_my_wedge
Swingalot
liverpoolphil
Richart


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2022)

I’m in please.


----------



## Bratty (Oct 4, 2022)

Papas1982
NickPapas
JamesR
SteveW86
Fragger
Paperboy
DeanoMK
Dando
Old Skier
SteveP (guest OS)
Ian M
Imurg
Aztecs27
Need_my_wedge
Swingalot
liverpoolphil
Richart
Bratty

I'm in as Rich made it an odd number!


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 4, 2022)

Put me in as a reserve as it will make odd numbers, obviously if another joins to make evens I’m in, if not I’ll sit on the back up bench.


----------



## ADB (Oct 5, 2022)

I’ll even up the teams


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 6, 2022)

Add me if there is another?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 10, 2022)

Go on then...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 10, 2022)

Papas1982
NickPapas
JamesR
SteveW86
Fragger
Paperboy
DeanoMK
Dando
Old Skier
SteveP (guest OS)
Ian M
Imurg
Aztecs27
Need_my_wedge
Swingalot
liverpoolphil
Richart
Bratty
ADB
Whereditgo
BiM

Very Odd man in/out; Oddsocks


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 10, 2022)

You may want to check the other thread as I recall Dando dropping out.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 10, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			You may want to check the other thread as I recall Dando dropping out.
		
Click to expand...

No he dropped out of the Stoneham gig (day before H4H) but he will be down for the main event so you can buy him that pint you owe him 👍😂


----------



## Imurg (Oct 10, 2022)

And give him a dozen PCTs


----------



## Dando (Oct 10, 2022)

Imurg said:



			And give him a dozen PCTs

Click to expand...

They’ll be shoved where the sun doesn’t shine


----------



## Dando (Oct 10, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			You may want to check the other thread as I recall Dando dropping out.
		
Click to expand...

🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 10, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Papas1982
NickPapas
JamesR
SteveW86
Fragger
Paperboy
DeanoMK
Dando
Old Skier
SteveP (guest OS)
Ian M
Imurg
Aztecs27
Need_my_wedge
Swingalot
liverpoolphil
Richart
Bratty
ADB
Whereditgo
BiM

Very Odd man in/out; Oddsocks
		
Click to expand...

Has this post been Fraggered… 🤔


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 10, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Has this post been Fraggered… 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Nope


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 10, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			No he dropped out of the Stoneham gig (day before H4H) but he will be down for the main event so you can buy him that pint you owe him 👍😂
		
Click to expand...

So confused, it’s the old age and amount of different threads rubbing.

I’m off for lay down and my deepest apologies to @Dando 

I blame the confusion on me being a reserve for as an odd number only to have other make the team 😉


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 11, 2022)

Dando said:



			They’ll be shoved where the sun doesn’t shine
		
Click to expand...

Manchester?


----------



## DPapas1982 (Oct 17, 2022)

Right then gents. Teams are decided. Apologies to those that have Nick Papas as captain.
Teams are as follows:

Nick Papas
James R
Steve W
Fragger
Paperboy
DeaniMK
IanM
Azteck
Needmywedge
Bratty
Oddscocks

Versus

Papas1982
Dando
Old Skier
SteveP
Imurg
Swingalot
LiverpolPHIL
Richart
ADB
BiM
Wherediditgo


----------



## Bratty (Oct 17, 2022)

DPapas1982 said:



			Right then gents. Teams are decided.
		
Click to expand...

LET BATTLE COMMENCE!!!!!


----------



## richart (Oct 19, 2022)

*Scores from Hayling*

*Nick Papas (Captain) 24 
JamesR 26
SteveW 27
Fragger 23
Paperboy 34
DeanoMK 34
IanM 31
Aztecs27 31
Needmywedge 24 (It's in the post !)
Bratty 30 Paid
Oddsocks 30*



*Papas1982 (Captain)* *26
Dando 33 Paid
Old Skier 9 Paid
SteveP 25 Paid
Imurg 38  Paid
Swingalot 29 Paid
Liverpoolphil 33 Paid
ADB 36 Paid
Richart 35 Paid
Whereditgo 26 Paid
Blue in Munich N/R through injury ! Paid a lot !*


----------



## Bratty (Oct 19, 2022)

Well, if my maths is correct, we won by a single point, team Nick!


----------



## Dando (Oct 19, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Well, if my maths is correct, we won by a single point, team Nick!
		
Click to expand...

But Dave’s team is better looking


----------



## Bratty (Oct 19, 2022)

Dando said:



			But Dave’s team is better looking
		
Click to expand...

And doesn't use pink castle tees, I reckon.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 19, 2022)

Plus Nick's team has Aztec who, by his own admission,  is crap at maths and therefore cannot possibly have scored 31....must have been 29...again by his own admission.
Mmmm..


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 19, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Plus Nick's team has Aztec who, by his own admission,  is crap at maths and therefore cannot possibly have scored 31....must have been 29...again by his own admission.
Mmmm..

Click to expand...

I missed off my points on the last (which was the 1st) when I counted up on my markers card walking in to see if I'd won. I was sure I was in with a shot with 4 blobs. 

Shotgun starts are not good for new baby induced sleep deprivation.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 19, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Well, if my maths is correct, we won by a single point, team Nick!
		
Click to expand...

Huzzar 😎


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 19, 2022)

Bratty said:



			And doesn't use pink castle tees, I reckon.
		
Click to expand...

C@@k!

So we won…. Yippee.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 20, 2022)

Sorry guys.  As I'd forgotten I was in this, and consequently forgot to withdraw so am the cause of the loss, I don't think it's fair that those on the losing side suffer for carrying me.  Consequently I've made a donation to cover the losing team's debt in full.  If any members of the losing team are still happy to pay their £10 then I'm sure H4H will appreciate it.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 20, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sorry guys.  As I'd forgotten I was in this, and consequently forgot to withdraw so am the cause of the loss, I don't think it's fair that those on the losing side suffer for carrying me.  Consequently I've made a donation to cover the losing team's debt in full.  If any members of the losing team are still happy to pay their £10 then I'm sure H4H will appreciate it. 

Click to expand...

Cheers Big Guy.....paid my dues.
Good to see you guilt-tripping everyone into paying..Smart move


----------



## Bratty (Oct 20, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sorry guys.  As I'd forgotten I was in this, and consequently forgot to withdraw so am the cause of the loss, I don't think it's fair that those on the losing side suffer for carrying me.  Consequently I've made a donation to cover the losing team's debt in full.  If any members of the losing team are still happy to pay their £10 then I'm sure H4H will appreciate it. 

Click to expand...

Unbelievably generous, Richard. 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻
But I guess, if you'd been able to continue, it would have been a draw. 😉


----------



## richart (Oct 20, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sorry guys.  As I'd forgotten I was in this, and consequently forgot to withdraw so am the cause of the loss, I don't think it's fair that those on the losing side suffer for carrying me.  Consequently I've made a donation to cover the losing team's debt in full.  If any members of the losing team are still happy to pay their £10 then I'm sure H4H will appreciate it. 

Click to expand...

That is very generous and you really didn't need to do that. I am sure everyone in our 'team' will support you as well as the charity in making their £10 donation.


----------



## richart (Oct 20, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Cheers Big Guy.....paid my dues.
Good to see you guilt-tripping everyone into paying..Smart move

Click to expand...

Looks like the only thing you didn't win on the day.


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 20, 2022)

Extra £10 added the auction donation. Well done BIM and as Bratty says, I'm sure it would have been a draw so we all would have had to pay the £10 anyway so only right we chuck it on now.......


----------



## richart (Oct 20, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Unbelievably generous, Richard. 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻
But I guess, if you'd been able to continue, it would have been a draw. 😉
		
Click to expand...

Love your new description in your avatar. 👍


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 20, 2022)

Well played team Nick 🙂


----------



## richart (Oct 22, 2022)

richart said:



*Scores from Hayling*

*Nick Papas (Captain) 24 
JamesR 26
SteveW 27
Fragger 23
Paperboy 34
DeanoMK 34
IanM 31
Aztecs27 31
Needmywedge 24 (It's in the post !)
Bratty 30
Oddsocks 30*



*Papas1982 (Captain)* *26
Dando 33 Paid
Old Skier 9 Paid
SteveP 25 Paid
Imurg 38  Paid
Swingalot 29 Paid
Liverpoolphil 33 Paid
ADB 36 Paid
Richart 35 Paid
Whereditgo 26 Paid
Blue in Munich N/R through injury ! Paid a lot !*

Click to expand...

Keep those £10's coming.


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 24, 2022)

richart said:



			Keep those £10's coming.

Click to expand...

Done for me and Steve P


----------



## richart (Oct 24, 2022)

Keep the payments coming losers.


----------



## richart (Oct 24, 2022)

Bratty is the only winner to have a conscience about winning by default. Just saying.


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 24, 2022)

richart said:



			Keep the payments coming losers.

Click to expand...

I represent that remark


----------

